# To roll the bottle or not roll the bottle to mix in the yeast?



## Damn (22/4/13)

I remember reading recently in John Palmers "How to brew" how bothered he was to see someone pour all of a belgian beer bottle into a glass. He seems to suggest you leave the last part of the bottle (5-10mm) in the bottle. I bought myself some Stone & Wood on the W/end which recommended on the label to roll the bottle prior to serving. I believe coopers suggest the same. What is the consensus out there? Do you roll some types and not others? Is the type of yeast? Is it for bottle conditioned beers? I'd like to hear some views?


----------



## mmmyummybeer (22/4/13)

Mixing the yeast in can change the flavour profile of the beer which some people like. I personally don't like any yeast mixed in any beer even if it does improve the flavour. For me the more yeast you ingest the more likelihood of BEER FARTS.


----------



## Damien13 (22/4/13)

I hear ya yummy. I once took Charlie Ps advice to drink the sediment of some homebrew if you are hungover.
HOLY SHITBALLS. I have never in my life farted with such ferocity. Seriously. It was like I had implanted a fart generator... never again.
Charlie is still a frigging legend, but clearly a different constitution from me.
+1 for the decanting.


----------



## GalBrew (22/4/13)

I prefer not to roll, especially on older beers where the yeast has clumped and is quite dark. It is quite offputting.


----------



## booargy (22/4/13)

I don't like dregs in my beer if I can help it.


----------



## squirt in the turns (22/4/13)

I reckon that a lot of the time I reckon this is a wanky marketing gimmick or a little flourish that bar staff like to do if they're bored and/or secretly wishing you'd ordered a cocktail, especially with CPA. I'd say definitely it's the former in the case of S&W's label - the yeast used is pretty neutral and you'd have to have good senses to detect it through all that galaxy anyway.

I personally can't taste much difference between a CPA that's been rolled and one that hasn't, but I've come to the conclusion that my palate is not particularly sensitive to "yeasty" flavours. Obviously the esters that Coopers yeast produces are a different flavour which is irreversibly incorporated into the beer, but I don't think disturbing the yeast has a significant impact on that aspect.



mmmyummybeer said:



> Mixing the yeast in can change the flavour profile of the beer which some people like. I personally don't like any yeast mixed in any beer even if it does improve the flavour. For me the more yeast you ingest the more likelihood of BEER FARTS.


It's also full of B vitamins. Extremely good for you.


----------



## Camo6 (22/4/13)

If pouring into a glass I'd rather leave the sediment and have a nice clear beer (depending on the style) and I don't much like the taste of yeast sediment. I imagine they suggest that so people don't get put off by the last swig when drinking straight from the bottle. I asked a waitress not to roll a coopers green one time and she told me you had to to reduce the bitterness.
Maybe next time I'll ask for the dregs to be served in a shot glass for a vitamin supplement.


----------



## Damien13 (22/4/13)

bloody hell, you guys have stronger stomachs than I then.
Squirt, maybe with my new, less meat centred diet the fungus amongst us won't morph into an internal brawl whereby huge quantities of gas are emitted as brawl byproducts. You are right though, quite healthy re: B vitimins. Which is my theory on why our headaches are less in homebrew than filtered swill.


----------



## Bribie G (22/4/13)

A lot of pubs and clubs in the Taree region have been blitzed by Coopers, and ye Green is on tap nearly everywhere nowadays. I was talking to the guy at the club and he says they have to rock the keg every day to keep it cloudy and "in character". Personally I like an Aussie Pale to be clear, still has the flavour and aroma etc but also nice to look at - which is perfectly possible with a bottle of commercial Coopers.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/4/13)

Coopers tells people to roll their beer because it makes them feel fancy. Personally I don't because doing so brings chunks into the beer, which is :icon_vomit:

I remember getting a pint of Coopers from the last few litres of the keg... it looked like orange juice. Those guys clearly didn't rock the kegs.


----------



## MaltyHops (22/4/13)

If you have gout or are bordeline (high purine level in your body) then you definitely want to avoid yeast as much as possible.


----------



## Ironsides (22/4/13)

I had a dude pour me what was clearly the very bottom of a coopers celebration keg. Its was beyond cloudy, it was basically mud. He then tried to tell me that 'its just sediment and wouldnt affect the taste'. Well it does, even in small amounts.


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/4/13)

The guy at the bar told me that there are people who get all excited and ask for a glass of yeast. I told him that I didn't and I wanted something drinkable.


----------



## Nick JD (22/4/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFF5LBmJaS8


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/4/13)

I want my CPA to be cloudy, so that others who are drinking VB or XXXX or Tooeez can see that I'm NOT drinking the same as the unwashed.


----------



## pk.sax (22/4/13)

German hefe or a wit, yes, quite like the breadiness/fluffiness the yeast brings.

Yet to like another yeast strain mixed in. Bar staff tend to do this to any bottle that's got yeast.


----------



## manticle (22/4/13)

Personal choice. Mine is no.


----------



## roverfj1200 (22/4/13)

Quite often bottle up some of my ale's in stub;s for taking out. Find the yeast (mainly 05) fine to mix in. In a tall one I leave it behind in the bottom. But lager yeast seems unkind to the plumbing, at least mine, so all my lagers a bottle in tallies and poured clean and clear.

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (22/4/13)

I'd prefer 150 lashes and Coopers green to be served clear in pubs and clubs to entice VB drinkers to try them. As they say you eat (and drink) with your eyes.


----------



## razz (22/4/13)

Should this be posted in the problems of first world country thread? 
For the record, NO YEAST FOR ME! (in my best soup nazi voice)


----------



## thedragon (22/4/13)

My preference is to pour carefully and leave the last little but in the bottle. 

I was at a local near a mates place recently where the publican called out to let the punters know that the coopers keg had hit "golden hour", meaning that it was reaching the bottom of the keg. Never seen old blokes run to the bar faster. To me it tasted like fruit salad. Not my preference.


----------



## MelbourneDave (22/4/13)

I'm quite surprised to see no one seems to like the yeast. I love the yeast mixed in with plenty of beers, not all though of course. Beers like coopers in my opinion must have the yeast mixed to be a nice beer. Just doesn't have that "right character" without the yeast. Too bland and doesn't sit right.


----------



## slash22000 (22/4/13)

I might be wrong here, but as far as I know the taste of Coopers beer comes almost entirely from the yeast and the malt. I'm sure there are exceptions (Celebration Ale) but I'm told Pale Ale in particular has no late hops and relies entirely on the yeast for its character.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/4/13)

Sometimes (not always) I will roll a beer, but only if it satisfies the following:
a ) the yeast is supposed to be a major flavour component.
b ) it is bottled with the primary strain.

A bartender rolled a LCPA for me once because he saw "live bottle conditioned" written on it. What a fuckwit.

EDIT: stupid magical emoticons


----------



## yum beer (23/4/13)

CPA - no roll
CSA - roll away, much better with the yeast, I like the fruit salad it brings to the party.

Most others no roll.


----------



## stakka82 (23/4/13)

There are only 2 beers I'm ok with sediment in, CPA (a low to moderate amount, the way it comes out when a keg is fresh and hasn't had time to settle, but nowhere near the end of the keg) and Hefeweizen. 

CSA I like, well... sparkling


----------



## kahlerisms (23/4/13)

I love sediment in my beers. Especially styles like big Belgians.

I'll often pour with no sediment, taste the beer, then swirl in the stubby and pour the sediment in and taste again. I remember even being served a Belgian Saison I think once where the majority of the beer was served to me in a glass with an accompanying shotglass of yeasty sediment.

I am surprised so many homebrewers seem to be anti-yeast!


----------



## Nick JD (23/4/13)

kahlerisms said:


> I am surprised so many homebrewers seem to be anti-yeast!


I'm not, in the same way I'm not surprised many homebrewers thing adding sugar to their AG beer is bad.

K&K throwbacks.


----------



## Sam England (23/4/13)

The Cooper's used to visit my mate's pub in Edithburgh over Summer and they used to drink it clear. Apparently it was a marketing gimmick that allowed them to keep bottle conditioning. I personally roll the bottle as I don't really pick the taste and prefer not to waste beer and end up with dregs all through my car when I take the bottles back.


----------



## Pickaxe (23/4/13)

+1 yum beer - I think rolling Coopers Sparkiling Ale has a singnifcant impact on flavour. However, the green apple splatters the next day, and some serious gas action are the price paid for flavour.


----------



## warra48 (23/4/13)

I prefer mine clear.
Even my hefeweizens taste just fine when they are clear.
I don't need the yeast.
And I've never in my life eaten vegemite, so why do I want it in my beer?

I fart enough without the extra help from excessive yeast.


----------



## manticle (23/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> I'm not, in the same way I'm not surprised many homebrewers thing adding sugar to their AG beer is bad. K&K throwbacks.


Totally disagree. Yeast in suspension has a flavour impact. I generally don't like that flavour - tastes like sediment and reminds me of green beer.
I'm fine with sugar and I felt the same long before I started brewing (kk, whatever).


----------



## lukiferj (23/4/13)

manticle said:


> Totally disagree. Yeast in suspension has a flavour impact. I generally don't like that flavour - tastes like sediment and reminds me of green beer.


Completely agree with this. I don't like the taste yeast leaves in your mouth and I avoid it if I can. Completely personal preference.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/4/13)

Sipping on a rolled CPA right now. Delicious.


----------

